# I need slingshot hunting/killing advice



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok so I am new here but I did look at the hunting set up page/es, what I want to know is should I use (1/2)GLASS Marbles?,(3/8) PLASTIC/GLASS Marbles? or some 1/4 METAL ball bearings? It's going to be spring in a bit and that's when the ROOF/TREE Rats (Rattus rattus)(NOT squirrels) start coming out like heck,I will be using 1"- 3/4" (<taper) by 7" long single layer TBG. They eat my my fruit tree and I know I could get very sick from eating the fruit, and maybe to kill some house sparrows/starlings which almost rode all songbirds out,which I enjoy listening to. Should I change band setup? I am accurate enough to get a head shot from 60'. Thanks


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

And I'm broke so I can't get any lead.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

I used to hsve to deal with tree rats. I used an air gun with pointed pellets. If a slingshot is all you have, learn shooting with steel ammo. Rats can hear it zipping through the air and you will more than likely only get one shot. Head shot all the way, their body is like a pillow.
Other ammo choices is hex nuts, rocks, arrows/darts.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

So you say the 1/4 steel?


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

The more rats I get the better, I don't want to scare then because they'll just return when I'm not there.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

RatSlucker said:


> So you say the 1/4 steel?


Give it a test with a tin can. If you can penetrate it with your set up at the disfance youll be shooting at the rat, great. If you put a big deep dent, good. Anything else, adjust.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok cool, but what do you think about the Marbles I mentioned above? do you mean a SODA CAN, or a TOMATO SAUCE CAN??


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

If you are talking about rats like this








I'm sure u can use any ammo to kill them except plastic bbs, I don't know how accurate you are but hitting one of those from sixty feet is a really hard shot I think, u might need to get a lot closer

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

The ones I have here walk on phone lines but yeah, those.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok, thanks for the advice.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

http://www.assassinexterminating.com/sitebuilder/images/Roof_Rat-255x192.jpg


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Light bands with beans

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

What is your setup that's in the picture? Details please, and nice kill.


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

RatSlucker said:


> What is your setup that's in the picture? Details please, and nice kill.


TBG tapers that came with it maybe inch to 3/4

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

That's what I'm using, I'm hoping to get some rats this season. Thanks


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

If you mean rats, 1/4 inch steel may do the trick. Squirrels (tree rats) are very tough.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'd go 9mm steel - marbles would do it - and M8 nuts are good too. Don't need too much power - single band say 25-20mm or equivalent.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey Mattwalt, 1/2 Marbles or 3/8 Marbles?


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Hey, what about flying rats? Meaning Pigeons haha.


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Yeah, I'm talking about rats not squirrels...... even though some people said a .22 couldn't even kill a big rat????


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

I have these >>> http://www.assassinexterminating.com/sitebuilder/images/Roof_Rat-255x192.jpg

http://www.biolib.cz/IMG/GAL/129014.jpg


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

If you are as good as you say anyone of those setups to the skull will kill them if not knock them out. And ya they can be tough I've used doubles and headshot a rat head on with a .50 lead ball and he ran away. But ya if your that good go for it


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

Well, to say the truth I'm not as accurate with these new bands but I was with the older ones which were weaker :/, I'm having some trouble with these so I'll obviously practice for a while. Thanks


----------



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

RatSlucker said:


> Well, to say the truth I'm not as accurate with these new bands but I was with the older ones which were weaker :/, I'm having some trouble with these so I'll obviously practice for a while. Thanks


I hunt with light singled with successes


----------



## Grizzly Bear (Mar 6, 2017)

What are the specs?


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

3/8" steel (9.5mm) with 1"-3/4" (25-20mm) tapered singles will do the job....but, If you only draw to your cheek, then I'd cut 30mm-25mm...
Marbles work well with 1" straight cut...
Personally, I only use 1/4" steel for bullfrogs...or target...There isn't much energy from 1/4"...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

